

Ask HN: What paid services do you use now for your startup? - iamwil

I was looking around for server setups, and I ran into an old HN post about what paid services people use.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=545229<p>Now that it's more than a year later, has consensus changed? Or is it mostly still the same? What paid services do you use?
======
joshkaufman
This is for my business education course / consulting business:

Slicehost (website hosting) Aweber (autoresponder/broadcast e-mail) Amazon
S3/Cloudfront (media server) Google Apps (e-mail) Skype (international
calling) Dropbox (backup) Chartbeat (analytics) Powerpay (merchant account)
Backpack (reference / reminders) Evernote (database)

I'm seriously considering Ruby Receptionists (callruby.com) for in-bound call
handling - I'm on the phone a lot, and it'd be much better than letting
incoming calls go to voicemail. (I use Google Voice currently.)

------
ccollins
At Airbnb we're using Amazon AWS (EC2, EBS, ELB, S3, Cloudfront), Dropbox,
Cloudkick, Pingdom, Twilio, Clickatell, ZenDesk, RingCentral, BrainTree,
MaxMind, MailChimp ...

and more I can't think of right now :)

------
f1gm3nt
I'm looking into twilo (I always forget the name and have to google it). I use
phonebooth and google apps. For hosting I'm using host gator til my sites or
apps need a dedicated server. When that time comes I have a business partner
to front hardware and hosting. For office space when it comes to that time I
have made a few connections that I will barter services for.

------
tbrooks
1\. Voip.ms for phones, IVR, voicemail 2\. Dreamhost for small sites, pgrmr
for large sites 3\. SendGrid for email delivery 4\. Bittorrent for everything
else

------
mleonhard
For RestBackup.com, I'm using:

\- Amazon EC2, EBS, ELB, S3, SimpleDB, and SQS

\- Sendgrid.com for mail delivery

\- Pingdom.com for monitoring and alarm notification

\- Google Apps Premium for email hosting

\- Linode.com for DNS hosting

\- Namecheap.com for DNS registration and SSL certs (putting off buying from
Verisign)

\- JungleDisk.com for backups

\- T-Mobile prepaid mobile phone

------
mindcrime
Hosting: Slicehost, Amazon AWS (EC2), Time Warner Cable (a couple of servers
sitting in the spare room in my apartment)

And, er, um, that's about it right now. We're really not far along enough to
need much more.

------
AmberShah
Rackspace Cloud for Windows (app hosting)

ASmallOrange (wordpress hosting)

Fotolia

MailChimp

MailboxForwarding

GoDaddy (domains only)

DropBox

Google Apps

Google Voice

------
jonah
Intervals for project management, Backpack for quick notes, MailChimp for
email, AT&T :( for telephone, Verizon for DSL, and SBWH for VPS.

------
jmathai

      Linode (VPS)
      MSNI (merchant)
      Twilio
      Pingdom
      AWS
      MailChimp
      Comcast (build server resides in garage)

------
troymc
Google App Engine, Amazon S3, Google Apps Premium, Second Life Premium, Skype,
Carbonite, Squarespace

------
c1sc0
Google Apps, Basecamp, Dropbox, Google AppEngine, Nearlyfreespeech for cheap
hosting

------
asanwal
A few we use for a variety of things are.

Mailchimp Google Apps SurveyMonkey

------
MadQA

      google apps
    
      dnspark
      
      maxcdn
      
      evernote

------
jeffepp
Dropbox. Currently in trial and considering: Performable, SnapABug, SendGrid

~~~
jrach19
Hi this is Justin from Performable. We want to provide the best service
possible for startups. Please let us know how we can help in any way.

------
marknutter
Evernote, dropbox, slichost, google apps, basecamp, lessacounting

------
vgurgov
Amazon, Rackspace cloud, encoding.com, google apps..

------
pwim
Harvest for time and expense tracking.

------
babyboy808
Curdbee.com

dropbox

Skype

------
lleger
Dropbox Github

